# Trucs et astuces système 6/7



## woz86 (3 Janvier 2021)

Suite à ne nombreuses questions sur les bonnes pratiques pour le système 6 ou 7, un topic unique pour rassembler toutes les questions ou conseils ne serait pas de trop.

Les différents thèmes peuvent être :

Quels système est le plus approprié pour telle ou telle machine.
Les systèmes les plus stables.
Les configurations.
Le matériel.
Les astuces...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2021)

Pour ce qui est des systèmes les plus stables, je peux les donner pour le 7 (j'ai eu très peu de pratique du 6) : le 7.1 et le 7.5.5 sont les deux versions les plus stables, sur les Mac "68k", et en ce qui concerne les Mac PPC, ce sont les versions 7.5.5, 7.6 et 7.6.1 les plus stables, étant entendu que la 7.5.5 est la seule version "gratuite" des trois, et qu'elle est tout de même un peu moins stable sur un Mac PPC que sur un 68K, mais sans que ça ne prenne des proportions vraiment gênantes.


----------



## woz86 (4 Janvier 2021)

Je vais faire changer prochainement les condensateurs de la carte mère de mon Performa 400 (le tout premier de ma collection) et je compte le remettre un peu à jour.
Il est actuellement en système 7.0.1 et je me demande si je devrais le mettre en 7.1 ou à son maximum en 7.5.5
Mais je veux aussi augmenter sa mémoire car il a 4Mo d’origine et j’ai vu sur MacTracker qu’il peut aller jusqu’à 10Mo.
Le truc c’est qu’il n’a que deux slots et du coup il me faudrait des barrettes de 4Mo pour qu’il ai 8Mo.
Et j’avoue que quand je recherche des barrettes sur eBay par exemple, je suis des fois un peu perdu pour en trouver.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Janvier 2021)

S'il n'a que deux slots, il ne peut pas supporter 10 Mo (à moins qu'il n'ait 2 Mo soudés), les barrettes qu'il utilise sont des barrettes 8 bits, elles doivent donc être installées par paires pour travailler en entrelacé et avoir 16 bits (et sur un Mac 32 bits, comme un Mac II ou un SE30, elles doivent être installées par 4).


----------



## woz86 (4 Janvier 2021)

Voici les informations de MacTracker, il y a deux slots et les barrettes doivent être par paire.


----------



## pershing78 (4 Janvier 2021)

ici par exemple 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-4MB-30-...585454?hash=item218170f92e:g:-OQAAOSwAa1f74A5 
10 mo max adressable sur un Performa 400 malgré les 4 mo  de base

sur les mac 68k avec 10mo de ram maxi ou moins  (se , classic ii) le 7.1 fonctionne très bien il est rapide et léger. 
avec un  se/30 et  une clean 32 , on peut monter en ram et installer le 7.6.1 via un patch , fonctionnement top avec 32 mo 

sur un quadra 700 en 68040 le 8.1 marche  bien avec  68 mo de ram + ram doubler si besoin


----------



## woz86 (4 Janvier 2021)

pershing78 a dit:


> avec un se/30 et une clean 32 , on peut monter en ram et installer le 7.6.1 via un patch , fonctionnement top avec 32 mo


J’ai l’un de mes SE30 qui a 32Mo et avec le 7.5.5, il fonctionne au quart de tour ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (6 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Je vais faire changer prochainement les condensateurs de la carte mère de mon Performa 400 (le tout premier de ma collection) et je compte le remettre un peu à jour.
> Il est actuellement en système 7.0.1 et je me demande si je devrais le mettre en 7.1 ou à son maximum en 7.5.5
> Mais je veux aussi augmenter sa mémoire car il a 4Mo d’origine et j’ai vu sur MacTracker qu’il peut aller jusqu’à 10Mo.
> Le truc c’est qu’il n’a que deux slots et du coup il me faudrait des barrettes de 4Mo pour qu’il ai 8Mo.
> Et j’avoue que quand je recherche des barrettes sur eBay par exemple, je suis des fois un peu perdu pour en trouver.


C'est une des particularités du LCII, il a 4Mo soudés sur la carte mère et il peut aller jusqu'à 10Mo... avec 2 slot il faut y mettre 2 barrettes de 4Mo, donc 12Mo au total mais il n'en reconnait que 10.


----------



## woz86 (9 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est une des particularités du LCII, il a 4Mo soudés sur la carte mère et il peut aller jusqu'à 10Mo... avec 2 slot il faut y mettre 2 barrettes de 4Mo, donc 12Mo au total mais il n'en reconnait que 10.


J’ai trouvé des deux barrettes de 4 Mo sur eBay qui proviennent des États-Unis.
Après sur un Performa 400, le mieux est que je reste en 7.1 ou je passe en 7.5.5 ?


----------



## Big Ben (9 Janvier 2021)

Le 7.5 passe mais cette machine est un peu... lente.
Deux problèmes:

la limite de 10Mo de RAM
l’adressage natif en 24bits

Le système 7.5 passe sans problème, mais c’est on a vite envie d’en profiter, et malheureusement les applications un peu gourmandes ne passeront pas bien. Le 68030 est vraiment sous exploité sur cette machine.

Donc bien désactiver tout ce qui ne sert pas pour garder un maximum de performance.

Ça reste aussi valable sur le 7.1 dans une mesure assez similaire, de toutes façons sur ces machines chaque économie compte.

Perso, je mettrais plus un 7.1 sur les LC II, le 7.5 est plus sympa sur un LCIII qui lui est bien plus véloce.


----------



## Panpan9219 (9 Janvier 2021)

*Que de souvenirs*,  J'ai démarré avec un SE30, mais à l'époque celui qui m'a fait beaucoup de plaisir c'est le LC 3, j'ai gagné quelques apéros contre les Pcistes qui nous voyaient comme des loup garou . Responsable de la région Ile de France au sein de FSPN, il n'y avait pas de liaison entre les sections sportives certains présidents ne se connaissaient même pas. J'ai donc parié sur la facilité et la rapidé pour tous, j'ai fais acheter le LC III et un généreux donateur, m'a offert un X Press et avec quelques séances d'initiation, je n'ai jamais autant eu de bénévoles pour la communication envers les sections. C'était l'attraction efficace..et certaines sections on vu aussi les adhérents nouveaux venir à eux. je n'ai pas pensé à noter ceux qui de ce fait avaient achetés un mac. Mon concurrent actuel, mon fils qui est un Gammer? . . .me dit ; ouais vos machines sont pas assez rapide face aux PC ? les mac ont toujours été trop cher, à quoi je lui dit à combien te reviens tous tes achats et modifications ? ? ? question sans réponse 
Et me voici à un âge canonique, toujours sur mon Mac dont le dernier M1.
Salutations


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2021)

Panpan9219 a dit:


> *Que de souvenirs*,  J'ai démarré avec un SE30, mais à l'époque celui qui m'a fait beaucoup de plaisir c'est le LC 3, j'ai gagné quelques apéros contre les Pcistes qui nous voyaient comme des loup garou . Responsable de la région Ile de France au sein de FSPN, il n'y avait pas de liaison entre les sections sportives certains présidents ne se connaissaient même pas. J'ai donc parié sur la facilité et la rapidé pour tous, j'ai fais acheter le LC III et un généreux donateur, m'a offert un X Press et avec quelques séances d'initiation, je n'ai jamais autant eu de bénévoles pour la communication envers les sections. C'était l'attraction efficace..et certaines sections on vu aussi les adhérents nouveaux venir à eux. je n'ai pas pensé à noter ceux qui de ce fait avaient achetés un mac. Mon concurrent actuel, mon fils qui est un Gammer? . . .me dit ; ouais vos machines sont pas assez rapide face aux PC ? les mac ont toujours été trop cher, à quoi je lui dit à combien te reviens tous tes achats et modifications ? ? ? question sans réponse
> Et me voici à un âge canonique, toujours sur mon Mac dont le dernier M1.
> Salutations


D'après ta signature, on dirait 82 ou 83…
Bon pied, bon oeil !


----------



## Panpan9219 (10 Janvier 2021)

Coucou, 
Je dirais en route pour 83 en Juillet.,
Saint Michel veille sur moi, Mon objectif : 37 annuités de retraite afin de récupérer mes cotisations.  j'en suis à 28 c'est bon. Ma vie trépidante et le sport on pris soin de moi.Je reviens au M1 premier bug ou erreur de ma part.
La sauvegarde c'est bien passée, seul problème le nouveau Photo ne prend pas en compte celui de l'ancien mini ? Je vais remettre en service l'ancien pour voir si il est encore là. J'ai aussi perdu lors du passage en 10.15 mon word qui datais de 2011, je suis ainsi passé sur NeoOfice
Par contre le MB pro lui a bien pris Big sur et photo est toujours là avec tous mes clichés. Je dois bien avoir un DD qui traine pour en faire une copie car j'ai des photos d'évènements de mon ancien régiment et d'AFN.
À par cela c'est quand même mieux, plus rapide, j'ai remarqué plus de fluidité de Netflix sur Safari que sur Fire Fox ??
Donc je continue la découverte les nuits sont courtes .. vivement la retraite


----------



## woz86 (10 Janvier 2021)

pershing78 a dit:


> sur les mac 68k avec 10mo de ram maxi ou moins (se , classic ii) le 7.1 fonctionne très bien il est rapide et léger.
> avec un se/30 et une clean 32 , on peut monter en ram et installer le 7.6.1 via un patch , fonctionnement top avec 32 mo


Certains arrivent même à utiliser jusqu’au système 8.1 sur un SE30.


----------



## Panpan9219 (10 Janvier 2021)

Re coucou, j'ai tout de nouveau sur mon ancien Mini, avec un écran télé, comme je disais j'ai l'impression d'être packman tellement c'est pas Joli...Je vais voir pour un écran standard pour me faire une station Bis. Il va me falloir des bras à rallonge; Le MB Pro, le M1 et l'ancien Mini à coté de mon G5.Si je rajoute l'IPAD mini je peux passer des nuits blanches en cas d'insomnies..


----------



## woz86 (15 Janvier 2021)

J’ai des fichiers système (7.1) que j’ai mis sur une disquette Zip et le lecteur Zip est branché sur mon FDHD et lorsque je veux ouvrir par exemple installation 1 il me dit que je n’ai pas l’application.
Il faut quel logiciel afin de pouvoir le lire et ainsi faire l’installation ?


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai des fichiers système (7.1) que j’ai mis sur une disquette Zip et le lecteur Zip est branché sur mon FDHD et lorsque je veux ouvrir par exemple installation 1 il me dit que je n’ai pas l’application.
> Il faut quel logiciel afin de pouvoir le lire et ainsi faire l’installation ?


Tu les montes sur le bureau avec DiskCopy 6.3.
Si ça ne marche pas en cliquant dessus, poses l'image directement sur DiskCopy.


----------



## woz86 (28 Janvier 2021)

Sur mon Performa 400, j’ai le système 7.1P2 qu’elle est là différence avec le 7.1 ?




J’ai refait faire les condensateurs de la carte mère et j’attends maintenant les barrettes mémoire.
Il vaut mieux que je le laisse avec ce système ? Le mettre en 7.1 ? Passer en 7.5 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Sur mon Performa 400, j’ai le système 7.1P2 qu’elle est là différence avec le 7.1 ?



Aucune idée



woz86 a dit:


> J’ai refait faire les condensateurs de la carte mère et j’attends maintenant les barrettes mémoire.
> Il vaut mieux que je le laisse avec ce système ? Le mettre en 7.1 ? Passer en 7.5 ?



Si ça fonctionne bien comme ça, ne touche à rien, le "mieux" est l'ennemi du "bien".

En 7.5, avec 4 Mo de Ram, tu vas vite être à l'étroit, moi, je laisserais ou, si ça fonctionnait mal, je le remettrais en 7.1 standard.

EDIT : j'ai trouvé : le 7.1P2 est une version améliorée du 7.1 spécialement prévue pour les Performa 4x0, il évite notamment certains freezes, et  offre une meilleure gestion de la mémoire sur les petites configurations.


----------



## woz86 (28 Janvier 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En 7.5, avec 4 Mo de Ram, tu vas vite être à l'étroit, moi, je laisserais ou, si ça fonctionnait mal, je le remettrais en 7.1 standard.


Il va avoir 10 Mo ensuite, j’attends des barrettes qui viennent des États-Unis.


----------



## pershing78 (28 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Sur mon Performa 400, j’ai le système 7.1P2 qu’elle est là différence avec le 7.1 ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 210535
> 
> J’ai refait faire les condensateurs de la carte mère et j’attends maintenant les barrettes mémoire.
> Il vaut mieux que je le laisse avec ce système ? Le mettre en 7.1 ? Passer en 7.5 ?


la dernière version du 7.1p est la p6. Elle apporte son lot de mises à jour. Le 7.5 ou en 7.6.1 avec seulement 10 mo de Ram? pas trop d'intérêt.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Sur mon Performa 400, j’ai le système 7.1P2 qu’elle est là différence avec le 7.1 ?
> 
> J’ai refait faire les condensateurs de la carte mère et j’attends maintenant les barrettes mémoire.
> Il vaut mieux que je le laisse avec ce système ? Le mettre en 7.1 ? Passer en 7.5 ?


Les versions 7.1P c'était des versions pour Performa, avec la mise en avant de commandes simplifiées pour le Finder (Lanceur, AtEase,...). Une façon d'élargir le marché à l'époque vers les primo-accédants et les écoles avec des machines pas trop chères et facile à prendre en main...
7.1P1 puis 7.1P2, P3..., suivant les modèles et les mises à jour... c'est devenu rapidement très confus tous ces modèles en double (gamme normale et Performa, le Performa 400, c'est un LCII) une pléthore de modèles...
C'était devenu inextricable à la fin des années 90 et ça a failli couler Apple...

Laisse le en 7.1, c'est qu'un 68030/16Mhz, sans copro, ça lui va bien.


----------



## woz86 (28 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Les versions 7.1P c'était des versions pour Performa, avec la mise en avant de commandes simplifiées pour le Finder (Lanceur, AtEase,...).


Et AtEase, ça sert à quoi ? A garder ? A supprimer ?


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Janvier 2021)

J'ajoute souvent des utilitaires à mes mac en 7.1 suivant le contexte, mais le seul truc que j'ajoute à chaque fois, c'est un petit Tableau de Bord, "BeHierarchic" (v1, 24Ko) qui permet d'ajouter un sous-menu à l'item Tableau de Bord dans le menu Pomme.
Ça n'existait pas encore avec le système 7 et c'est très pratique ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Janvier 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Et AtEase, ça sert à quoi ? A garder ? A supprimer ?


Si tu le laisses en 7.1P, gardes le. Tu n'est pas obligé de l'activer et c'est pas ça qui pend de la place (∼150Ko).
Quand tu l'actives tu as une version simplifiée du Finder avec des restrictions d'accès à certains éléments etc...








						At Ease - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## woz86 (28 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu le laisses en 7.1P, gardes le. Tu n'est pas obligé de l'activer et c'est pas ça qui pend de la place (∼150Ko).


Après avec 10Mo je pense que ça va lui faire du bien ;-)


----------



## woz86 (29 Janvier 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> J'ajoute souvent des utilitaires à mes mac en 7.1 suivant le contexte, mais le seul truc que j'ajoute à chaque fois, c'est un petit Tableau de Bord, "BeHierarchic" (v1, 24Ko) qui permet d'ajouter un sous-menu à l'item Tableau de Bord dans le menu Pomme.
> Ça n'existait pas encore avec le système 7 et c'est très pratique ;-)


C’est toujours intéressant de connaître les utilitaires qui peuvent être bien à mettre.


----------



## woz86 (1 Février 2021)

J’avais acquis il y a quelques mois, un PowerBook 190 cs, mais en Qwerty et le système en anglais.
J’aimerais le remettre en français.
Quel est la bonne manière de faire et sur cette machine quel système conviendrait le mieux ?


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’avais acquis il y a quelques mois, un PowerBook 190 cs, mais en Qwerty et le système en anglais.
> J’aimerais le remettre en français.
> Quel est la bonne manière de faire et sur cette machine quel système conviendrait le mieux ?


Il était livré en 7.5 et il fonctionne bien avec, un 68LC040/33 (donc sans copro), c'est pas une fusée ;-)
Tu peux y mettre le 7.6, les miens sont en 7.6.1.
Après (8 et 8.1, le max), toutes les améliorations majeures étaient surtout destiné au processeur PowerPC.

Pour le clavier, il est assez facile à changer, faut en trouver un en AZERTY, sur un 190 HS, ou un 5300, c'est le même.

Je vois sur ta photo que DragThing est installé, je l'ai beaucoup utilisé à l'époque, très sympa cet utilitaire ;-)


----------



## woz86 (2 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu peux y mettre le 7.6, les miens sont en 7.6.1.
> Après (8 et 8.1, le max), toutes les améliorations majeures étaient surtout destiné au processeur PowerPC.


Il faut que je formate le disque dur ? Ou je peux l’installer directement ?


gpbonneau a dit:


> Je vois sur ta photo que DragThing est installé, je l'ai beaucoup utilisé à l'époque, très sympa cet utilitaire ;-)


Je peux le récupérer et le mettre sur une disquette.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> un 68LC040/33 (donc sans copro), c'est pas une fusée ;-)


Non, c'est un 68LC040/66, sur une carte mère cadencée à 33 Mhz, ça fait quand-même une différence, il est nettement plus performant quand-même qu'un PowerBook 540, qui lui, est équipé d'un 68LC040/33 sur un bus à la même fréquence.

C'est curieux, ce fait qu'à partir des PPC on accepte sans problème des différences de rythme d'horloge entre processeur et carte mère (Les premiers PPC, les 6100, étaient à 60 et 66 Mhz, mais sur un bus à 30 Mhz seulement, on n'a jamais parlé de "6100/30"), mais qu'on a tendance à les nier lorsqu'il s'agit de processeurs 68K !

Le 7.5 va très bien à cette machine, mais un conseil : mets le à jour en 7.5.5, les versions 7.5, 7.5.1, 7.5.2 (les deux versions de celle ci) et 7.5.3 étaient buggées à mort. La 7.5.5 est la plus stable des 7.5, et si elle comporte encore quelques bugs, la plupart ne s'expriment que sur les processeurs PPC, elle n'en a quasiment plus en 68K.

J'ai remis mon 190 en 7.5.5 pour avoir une machine sous ce système lorsque j'ai trouvé mon premier 1400, mais il avait (très bien) tourné une bonne année sous 7.6.1 auparavant, et ce bien qu'il n'ait que 8 Mo installés (portés à 16 avec RamDoubler). En théorie il supporte jusqu'à 8.1, comme à priori le tien est mieux doté en Ram, tu pourrais sans doute aller jusque là !


----------



## woz86 (2 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En théorie il supporte jusqu'à 8.1, comme à priori le tien est mieux doté en Ram, tu pourrais sans doute aller jusque là !


Oui, il a 40Mo de RAM.

Je pense le mettre en système 7.5.5 ou en 7.6.1, mais vu que j’ai un système anglais dessus, il faut que je formate le disque dur ? Ou que je le mette a jour ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2021)

Je serais toi, je sauvegarderais ce que je veux garder, formaterais et lui ferais une clean Install, histoire d'être pénard.


----------



## dandu (2 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, c'est un 68LC040/66, sur une carte mère cadencée à 33 Mhz, ça fait quand-même une différence, il est nettement plus performant quand-même qu'un PowerBook 540, qui lui, est équipé d'un 68LC040/33 sur un bus à la même fréquence.
> 
> C'est curieux, ce fait qu'à partir des PPC on accepte sans problème des différences de rythme d'horloge entre processeur et carte mère (Les premiers PPC, les 6100, étaient à 60 et 66 Mhz, mais sur un bus à 30 Mhz seulement, on n'a jamais parlé de "6100/30"), mais qu'on a tendance à les nier lorsqu'il s'agit de processeurs 68K !


Non. Les 68040 n'ont pas de multiplicateur comme les PowerPC (ou les 486 à l'époque).

Dans les 68040 il y a deux fréquences au départ : celle du bus (ici 33 MHz, BCLK) et une fréquence interne, qui est au double (PCLK) et qui sert pour les timings, mais pas les unités de calcul. D'ailleurs, elle est absente des versions "v" (basse conso) des puces). Mais le fait que la PCLK soit à 66 MHz change rien aux performances, c'est pour les timings.

Apple (et d'autres, mais pas Motorola directement) ont utilisé cette fréquence pour du marketing, mais les CPU fonctionnent pas à 66 MHz. Ils fonctionnent à 33 MHz. Et la doc du 68040 est très claire à ce sujet, d'ailleurs. 

Dans les PowerPC, certains 486 (DX2, etc.) et tous les CPU modernes, y a un multiplicateur sur une fréquence de base, et le CPU fonctionne réellement à cette fréquence. Un 601 à 66 MHz, il fonctionne à 66 MHz (comme un 486  DX2 66 tourne réellement à 66 MHz). 

(cf. https://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/68040/index.html, https://cmp.felk.cvut.cz/~pisa/m68kfaq/m68kfaq.html ou http://centek.online.fr/atari/phenix/p_tech2.htm).


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, c'est un 68LC040/66, sur une carte mère cadencée à 33 Mhz, ça fait quand-même une différence, il est nettement plus performant quand-même qu'un PowerBook 540, qui lui, est équipé d'un 68LC040/33 sur un bus à la même fréquence.


C'est un XC68LC040FE33B 66/33MHZ pour être précis, ça peut prêter à confusion...





Et sur PowerBook 540c, c'est le même :





Si tu regardes sur ton 520, tu verras sur le proc XC68LC040FE25B 50/25MHZ.

Si Apple à commencer à parler de 68040 à 33/66Mhz à partir du 190, c'est uniquement une histoire de marketing, pour rester dans la course par rapport à Intel.


----------



## woz86 (2 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je serais toi, je sauvegarderais ce que je veux garder, formaterais et lui ferais une clean Install, histoire d'être pénard.


Je n’ai jamais encore fait un formatage d’un Macintosh, quel est la meilleure procédure et pour faire une Clean Install ?


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Je n’ai jamais encore fait un formatage d’un Macintosh, quel est la meilleure procédure et pour faire une Clean Install ?


Je suis toujours un peu timorée avec des disques SCSI 2.5", ça devient plutôt rare en état...
Moi je tenterais pas le diable avec un formatage, si il fonctionne très bien comme ça... c'est des machines de collection assez peu utilisées.
Tout dépend aussi du type de disque à l'intérieur... celui d'origine ou pas ? Il a l'air d'avoir été partitionné ?

Si tu ne le formates pas, copie dessus l'image du CD d'installation du 7.5.3 et montes la sur le bureau (je te l'envoie si tu ne l'a pas, ça fait 22Mo)
Quand tu lances l'installation du 7.5.3, tu peux demander une Installation Spéciale.
Ça va créer un nouveau Dossier Système tout neuf, en désactivant l'ancien sans l'effacer (l'installation change le nom de dossier, tu pourras récupérer ce que tu veux et l'effacer ensuite) :

















Ensuite tu fais la maj 7.5.5.


----------



## woz86 (2 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu ne le formates pas, copie dessus l'image du CD d'installation du 7.5.3 et montes la sur le bureau (je te l'envoie si tu ne l'a pas, ça fait 22Mo)


Je ne vais pas tenter de le formater, il serait dommage de l’endommager en plus il fonctionne plutôt bien.
Le 7.5.3 et le 7.5.6, je dois l’avoir sur une disquette Zip, il suffit juste que je branche mon lecteur Zip dessus en mettant le soft et ça devrait le faire ;-)


----------



## woz86 (2 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Quand tu lances l'installation du 7.5.3, tu peux demander une Installation Spéciale.
> Ça va créer un nouveau Dossier Système tout neuf, en désactivant l'ancien sans l'effacer (l'installation change le nom de dossier, tu pourras récupérer ce que tu veux et l'effacer ensuite) :


L’installation spéciale va enlever ce qu’il y a sur le bureau (les différentes partitions) ?


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Février 2021)

Si le disque a plusieurs partitions et que tu veux en avoir qu'une, il faut le re-formater.
Si tu veux le laisser tel que, le nouveau système va s'installer dans la partition de démarrage à la place du système actuel.

Par contre je me trompe sur le HD, le 190 a un disque dur interne en IDE pas SCSI, c'est le deuxième (après le PB150) à adapter cette interface. 
Tu peux le re-formaté si tu veux, c'est moins risqué, c'est plus facile à remplacer au cas où, voir même par une CF vue les débits (je ne m'en rappelais plus mais c'est ce que j'ai fait sur les miens... c'est l'âge ;-) :





En démarrant sur un disque externe, avec l'utilitaire "Outil Disque Dur" assures toi qu'il est bien reconnu, et tu pourras le reformater.

Comme le 150, il a une prise externe en SCSI, donc tu pourras y bancher ton Zip.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je suis toujours un peu timorée avec des disques SCSI 2.5", ça devient plutôt rare en état...
> Moi je tenterais pas le diable avec un formatage, si il fonctionne très bien comme ça... c'est des machines de collection assez peu utilisées.
> Tout dépend aussi du type de disque à l'intérieur... celui d'origine ou pas ? Il a l'air d'avoir été partitionné ?


Précisément, le disque à l'intérieur est un disque ATA, pas SCSI, et on peut le remplacer par n'importe quel disque ATA (sur le mien, j'ai mis un ATA33 de 10 Go à la place du 500 Mo d'origine ) !

Par ailleurs le formatage ne cause aucun souci, que le disque soit ATA ou SCSI, tout au plus peut-il révéler un dysfonctionnement pré-existant, et encore. Je rappelle qu'il y a longtemps qu'on ne fait plus de formatage de bas niveau (du moins, sans outils spéciaux qui ne sont pas fournis avec le système), un formatage se contente d'effacer le catalogue du disque, voire, au pire, en cas de partionnement, sa table des partitions, donc rien qui soit susceptible d'endommager plus le disque que le simple fait d'écrire dessus !


----------



## woz86 (3 Février 2021)

J’ai reçu aujourd’hui les barrettes mémoire pour le Performa 400, il apprécie les 10Mo, plus réactif et je ne touche pas au système 7.1P2.


----------



## woz86 (4 Février 2021)

Sur mon PowerBook 1400c/133 qui possède 40Mo de RAM, j’aimerais lui mettre un système supérieur, car il est actuellement en 7.6 et que j’aimerais le mettre en système 8.
Quel est la meilleure version du système 8 à mettre dessus ?
J’ai vu sur le site de @gpbonneau, que sur cette machine, il a mit la version 8 ou 8.5




Voici sa configuration actuelle.


----------



## Big Ben (4 Février 2021)

On va faire plus simple, de manière générale, tous les OS sont bons, on évitera juste:

les premières maj de la 7.5
la 8.0
les 9.0.x

Ensuite c’est au feeling.
Si le système n’a pas le double de sa mémoire vive recommandée ça peut être compliqué en fonction de l’usage.
On évitera de pousser les machines sur des OS avec un support limité: par exemple le 8 sur un 68040 c’est possible mais pas forcément l’idéal. Et inversement les premiers 7.x compatibles PPC sont pas les plus appropriés certes.

Mais y’a pas de système idéal aujourd’hui surtout quand on a pléthore de machines à disposition et qu’on peut installer ce que l’on veut.

Mon 1400 est en multi boot, os 9 en interne et les autres en externe (8.1, 8.6, 7.6, etc...)


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Sur mon PowerBook 1400c/133 qui possède 40Mo de RAM, j’aimerais lui mettre un système supérieur, car il est actuellement en 7.6 et que j’aimerais le mettre en système 8.
> Quel est la meilleure version du système 8 à mettre dessus ?
> J’ai vu sur le site de @gpbonneau, que sur cette machine, il a mit la version 8 ou 8.5
> 
> Voici sa configuration actuelle.


L'intérêt du 8.1 (et supérieur), mis à part une meilleure ergonomie, c'est le système de fichier HFS+ qui est intéressant pour les gros disque dur. Il gère beaucoup plus de fichiers, du coup la taille minimum d'un fichier est beaucoup plus petite ce qui est interessant sur un gros disque (ou une CF, j'ai équipé les miens avec des CF de 4Go, vu les débit du SCSI de l'époque, ça marche très bien).

Les Mac 68K peuvent utiliser des volumes HFS+, mais pas démarrer dessus, les Mac PowerPC comme le 1400 le peuvent.

En 7.6, un volume HFS est découpé en 65 535 blocs seulement (donc 65 535 fichiers max).
Par exemple pour un disque HFS de 1Go (d'origine sur certains 1400), un bloc fait donc environ 16Ko, et c'est la taille minimum occupé par un fichier sur le disque, même si en réalité il ne fait que quelques octets.
La taille minimum passe donc à 64Ko sur un disque HFS de 4Go !
En HFS+ le nombre de block a énormément augmenté à 4 294 967 295, donc le même fichier de quelques octets sur un disque de 4Go en HFS+ ne fait plus que 4Ko.

J'ai équipé mes 1400 avec CF en 8.1 (et 8.6) pour cette raison. Pour le 9 c'est peut-être un peu juste, il y a tellement d'extensions dans le 9, ça rame un peu. J'en ai un équipé en 9.1, mais il a une carte Crescendo G3/333 ;-)

Si tu changes (avec 40Mo de RAM tu peux), mets le 8.6. c'est le meilleur des MacOS 8 (depuis le 7.6 on dit "MacOs" ;-)


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai reçu aujourd’hui les barrettes mémoire pour le Performa 400, il apprécie les 10Mo, plus réactif et je ne touche pas au système 7.1P2.


Un beau petit LCII re-cappé ;-) et avec son disque d'origine 
Tu as refait l'alimentation aussi ?


----------



## woz86 (4 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Tu as refait l'alimentation aussi ?


Non je ne l’ai pas refait faire.

J’en ai profité pour lui faire un nettoyage complet et lui mettre une pile neuve.

Il est reparti pour 30 ans ;-)


----------



## woz86 (4 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu changes (avec 40Mo de RAM tu peux), mets le 8.6. c'est le meilleur des MacOS 8 (depuis le 7.6 on dit "MacOs" ;-)


Oui c’est vrai que c’est MacOS 8 mais plus Système.
Il faut que je regarde dans mes affaires et dossiers pour voir si j’ai MacOS 8.6, je l’ai peut être (pas sur) sur un CD (j’ai des CD d’origine d’installation d’iBook, il y en a peu être pas dessus, si compatible) et en plus sur le 1400, j’ai le lecteur de disquette et le lecteur CD interchangeables.
Après j’ai aussi la solution du lecteur Zip ;-)


----------



## dandu (4 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> L'intérêt du 8.1 (et supérieur), mis à part une meilleure ergonomie, c'est le système de fichier HFS+ qui est intéressant pour les gros disque dur. Il gère beaucoup plus de fichiers, du coup la taille minimum d'un fichier est beaucoup plus petite ce qui est interessant sur un gros disque (ou une CF, j'ai équipé les miens avec des CF de 4Go, vu les débit du SCSI de l'époque, ça marche très bien).
> 
> Les Mac 68K peuvent utiliser des volumes HFS+, mais pas démarrer dessus, les Mac PowerPC comme le 1400 le peuvent.
> 
> ...


Et surtout, tu peux échanger plus facilement des fichiers. Avec un système en HFS+ sur une Compact Flash, tu peux directement lire/écrire sur un Mac moderne. En HFS, c'est même plus supporté en lecture sur un Mac récent.


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Février 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Et surtout, tu peux échanger plus facilement des fichiers. Avec un système en HFS+ sur une Compact Flash, tu peux directement lire/écrire sur un Mac moderne. En HFS, c'est même plus supporté en lecture sur un Mac récent.


C'est vrai, c'est très pratique pour ça le HFS+.
Tu as déjà un Zip en USB et un autre en SCSI, avec une cartouche zip en HFS+ tu peux le faire aussi.
Sinon un adaptateur PCMCIA-CF ça coute pas cher (moins de 10€) et avec un autre en USB, tu peux lire une CF en HFS+ sur le 1400 et sur un Mac récent pour échanger des fichiers (.sit, .img, etc...).
Et avec le lecteur de disquette tu peux les passer sur ceux en HFS (ou avec le Partage de Fichiers et un câble série).


----------



## woz86 (5 Février 2021)

Sur le PB1400c/133 j’ai déjà installé hier soir MacOS 8.1, il faut que je le mette en 8.6 maintenant.


----------



## woz86 (7 Février 2021)

J’ai installé sur le PowerBook 1400c/133 MacOS 8.5, mais au redémarrage ça bloque au chargement des extensions :




Et quand je démarre sans extensions en appuyant sur la touche majuscule, ça fonctionne.
Le problème peut venir au niveau des extensions ? Quelqu’un a déjà eu ce soucis ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Février 2021)

Si je me souviens bien, les extensions sont exécutées par ordre alphabétique, donc, tu regarde la dernière icône chargée, celle qui pose problème est située après (pas forcément la suivante, elles n'affichent pas toutes d'icône au démarrage).

Cela dit, ne laisse pas ce Mac en 8.5, passe le en 8.6, le 8.5 et le 8.5.1 étaient passablement buggés.


----------



## woz86 (7 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien, les extensions sont exécutées par ordre alphabétique, donc, tu regarde la dernière icône chargée, celle qui pose problème est située après (pas forcément la suivante, elles n'affichent pas toutes d'icône au démarrage).


Il bloque à un icône de haut parleur.


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, ne laisse pas ce Mac en 8.5, passe le en 8.6, le 8.5 et le 8.5.1 étaient passablement buggés.


Oui je vais le mettre en 8.6, mais il faut que je le trouve et le grave sur un CD, car je l’ai sur un CD d iBook mais il ne fonctionne pas sur le PowerBook, il doit être spécifique au iBook.


----------



## gpbonneau (7 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Il bloque à un icône de haut parleur.
> 
> Oui je vais le mettre en 8.6, mais il faut que je le trouve et le grave sur un CD, car je l’ai sur un CD d iBook mais il ne fonctionne pas sur le PowerBook, il doit être spécifique au iBook.


Tu aurais dû faire une clean install. Là tu as mis à jour le 7.6, qui avait peut-être des extensions tierce incompatible avec le 8.
C'est pas forcément celle qui affiche un icône en dernier (elles n'affichent pas toutes une icône)... ou une incompatibilité avec une précédente pas adaptée au 8 (j'en vois plusieurs qui ne sont pas Apple)...

Je serais toi, tu sauvegardes le contenu du HD sur un Zip et tu démarres dessus (sans extension si nécessaire), puis tu formates le HD en HFS+ et tu y installes le 8.6 directement (avec l'image-disque du 8.6 que tu auras mis sur le Zip) :








						691-2312-A, Mac OS 8.6 Français Universel - Macintosh Repository
					

691-2312-A, Mac OS 8.6 Français Universel (Mac abandonware from 1999)




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				




Une fois que tu as démarré sur le Zip en 8.5, tu montes sur le bureau l'image du 8.6, tu y trouveras l'utilitaire disque pour formater le HD en HFS+ et aussi l'installeur du 8.6.


----------



## woz86 (7 Février 2021)

Par contre avec le 8.1 je n’ai eu aucun soucis au démarrage.


----------



## Invité (7 Février 2021)

C'est assez compliqué les extensions.
Par ex il y a quelques jours je me suis attaqué à un bug qui fait freezer le boot de mon Starmax, tout à la fin.
La souris se ballade, mais le bureau n'apparait jamais.

En fait c'était une extension "Radeon" qui plantait en conjonction avec une autre extension qui chargeait beaucoup plus tard.

De plus, cette extension "Radeon" est un "early startup item", donc il charge très tôt et sans icône. Le chargement se fait selon le type d'extension, puis par nom avec des valeurs qui arrivent avant le "a", etc… Bref, c'est le bordel !

C'est Conflict Catcher qui m'a permis de trouver le coupable.


----------



## woz86 (7 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Je serais toi, tu sauvegardes le contenu du HD sur un Zip et tu démarres dessus (sans extension si nécessaire), puis tu formates le HD en HFS+ et tu y installes le 8.6 directement (avec l'image-disque du 8.6 que tu auras mis sur le Zip)


L'image disque ne loge pas sur une disquette Zip ? Car celle-ci ne fait que 100Mo.

Avant d'installer le 8.6, il faut que je fasse une clean install et si oui quel est la façon de faire avec MacOS 8 ?

J'ai fait du ménage dans le gestionnaire d'extensions et maintenant il démarre sans soucis.

Le fichier est au format .toast si je le grave sur un CD, ça fonctionnera ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Il bloque à un icône de haut parleur.



C'est donc après l'extension "son" que se trouve le problème



woz86 a dit:


> Oui je vais le mettre en 8.6, mais il faut que je le trouve et le grave sur un CD, car je l’ai sur un CD d iBook mais il ne fonctionne pas sur le PowerBook, il doit être spécifique au iBook.



8.6, c'est une mise à jour applicable sur 8.5 ou 8.5.1 (ça peut mettre indifféremment les deux à jour en 8.6), je dois l'avoir quelque part, si tu veux, je pourrais chercher et la mettre sur mon serveur FTP.

À titre d'information, le format ".toast" c'est de l'iso, tu remplace le ".toast" par ".iso", ça marche pareil.


----------



## baron (8 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si je me souviens bien, les extensions sont exécutées par ordre alphabétique, donc, tu regarde la dernière icône chargée, celle qui pose problème est située après (pas forcément la suivante, elles n'affichent pas toutes d'icône au démarrage).


De mémoire aussi. — Les extensions sans interface utilisateur (de type *INIT*) sont chargées en premier, puis les Tableaux de bord (de type *cdev*), chacun par ordre alphabétique.


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> L'image disque ne loge pas sur une disquette Zip ? Car celle-ci ne fait que 100Mo.
> 
> Avant d'installer le 8.6, il faut que je fasse une clean install et si oui quel est la façon de faire avec MacOS 8 ?


Oups... l'autre solution, installer le 8.5 puis faire la Mise à Jour 8.6, elle ne fait que 37Mo.
Elle devrait se trouver ici, sur le CD du 8.5, sinon dis-moi, je te l'envoie.








						Mac OS 8.5 and update 8.6 FRENCH - Macintosh Repository
					

Mac OS 8.5 and update 8.6 FRENCH (Mac abandonware from 1999)




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				




Dans tous les cas, si tu veux passer le HD interne en HFS+ il te faudra démarrer sur un volume externe en 8.1 minimum, puis avec l'Utilitaire Disque tu pourras formater ton disque interne en HFS+ (récupères ce que tu veux avant). Le dossier système du 8.1 fait 50Mo environ, il tiendra sur un Zip, avec l'Utilitaire disque.
Ensuite, tu installes le 8.5 ou le 8.6 avec le CD...

Mais même si tu reste en HFS sur le disque interne, tu pourras quand même formater un Zip en HFS+ que tu pourras lire sur un Mac récent... du moment que tu as le 8.1 minimum sur le 1400... s'il marche bien comme ça...


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, si tu veux passer le HD interne en HFS+ il te faudra démarrer sur un volume externe en 8.1 minimum, puis avec l'Utilitaire Disque tu pourras formater ton disque interne en HFS+ (récupères ce que tu veux avant). Le dossier système du 8.1 fait 50Mo environ, il tiendra sur un Zip, avec l'Utilitaire disque.
> Ensuite, tu installes le 8.5 ou le 8.6 avec le CD...
> 
> Mais même si tu reste en HFS sur le disque interne, tu pourras quand même formater un Zip en HFS+ que tu pourras lire sur un Mac récent... du moment que tu as le 8.1 minimum sur le 1400... s'il marche bien comme ça...


Pour l’instant, il est en 8.5, j’ai résolu le souci au démarrage.
Mais je pense faire une Clean Install et remettre le 8.1 que j’ai sur CD.
Normalement avec le CD du 8.1, je peux faire une Clean Install ?
J’ai commencé à regarder sur internet comment faire, mais je n’ai pas tout vu.
Car après avoir remis le 8.1 propre, je voulais le passer en 8.6


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Février 2021)

Non, ça ne fonctionne pas, pour passer en 8.6, il faut être en 8.5 ou en 8.5.1, tu ne peux pas y passer depuis 8.1, le 8.5 était une version "majeure".


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, ça ne fonctionne pas, pour passer en 8.6, il faut être en 8.5 ou en 8.5.1, tu ne peux pas y passer depuis 8.1, le 8.5 était une version "majeure".


J’ai aussi le CD du 8.5 donc c’est bon.
Mais avec le CD du 8.1, je peux faire une Clean Install ?


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai aussi le CD du 8.5 donc c’est bon.
> Mais avec le CD du 8.1, je peux faire une Clean Install ?


Oui, tu devras ensuite faire la mise à jour en 8.5, puis en 8.6.
Et comme le 8.1 est le premier à proposer le HFS+, tu peux aussi formater ton HD en HFS+ si tu veux.

Tu peux aussi faire une "clean install" directement en 8.5, puis mettre à jour en 8.6.


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Oui, tu devras ensuite faire la mise à jour en 8.5, puis en 8.6.
> Et comme le 8.1 est le premier à proposer le HFS+, tu peux aussi formater ton HD en HFS+ si tu veux.
> 
> Tu peux aussi faire une "clean install" directement en 8.5, puis mettre à jour en 8.6.


Il faut que je regarde dans mes disquettes Zip, il me semble que sur l'une d'elle, je dois avoir le dossier système du 8.1, comme cela je pourrais démarrer dessus afin de faire l'initialisation du disque dur.
Car j'ai regardé la taille du dossier système sur le PowerBook et il est de 250Mo actuellement, donc il ne loge pas sur une disquette Zip.
La personne a qui je l'ai acquis, c'était son ordinateur professionnel, alors il y avait pas mal d'utilitaires et applications dessus, c'est pour cela que lui faire une Clean Install, ne va pas lui faire de mal.

Pour démarrer du lecteur Zip, il faut que je redémarre avec la touche Alt (Option), enfoncer ?


----------



## gpbonneau (8 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Pour démarrer du lecteur Zip, il faut que je redémarre avec la touche Alt (Option), enfoncer ?


Non, ça marche pas. Il faut que tu utilises le Tableau de Bord Démarrage quand ton Zip est monté sur le bureau. Tu devrais le voir dans le TdB s'il y a un système dessus.



woz86 a dit:


> Car j'ai regardé la taille du dossier système sur le PowerBook et il est de 250Mo actuellement, donc il ne loge pas sur une disquette Zip.


MacOs 8.5 a pris énormément d'embonpoint par rapport au précédent. C'était le premier à être 100% PPC (il ne marche pas sur 68K) mais il restait beaucoup de chose des précédents, pas encore optimisés. Et aussi pas mal de nouveautés (Sherlock, Thèmes, etc...).

Le 8.1 doit tenir sans pb sur une cartouche Zip, mais pas le 8.5.


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le 8.1 doit tenir sans pb sur une cartouche Zip, mais pas le 8.5.


Vu que je l'ai mis en 8.5, j'espère retrouver sur une disquette Zip le 8.1, comme cela je redémarre dessus.


----------



## woz86 (8 Février 2021)

J'ai bien sur une disquette Zip un dossier système, le 7.6, cette disquette va me permettre de faire une Clean Install et remettre MacOS 8.6
Par contre il y a un truc, j'ai choisi le lecteur Zip comme disque de démarrage, mais quand je redémarre, la disquette s'éjecte et donc le PowerBook redémarre sur le disque dur.

Il faut faire comment pour que la disquette ne s'éjecte pas au redémarrage afin que je puisse démarrer sur celle-ci ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2021)

Il n'y a rien à faire, il faut juste te tenir prêt et la renfoncer immédiatement dans le lecteur aussitôt qu'il l'éjecte. C'est comme pour démarrer depuis un lecteur de disquettes. Tu peux aussi éjecter le ZIP avant le redémarrage, et l'enfoncer dans le lecteur dès que tu entends le chime de démarrage !


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J'ai bien sur une disquette Zip un dossier système, le 7.6, cette disquette va me permettre de faire une Clean Install et remettre MacOS 8.6
> Par contre il y a un truc, j'ai choisi le lecteur Zip comme disque de démarrage, mais quand je redémarre, la disquette s'éjecte et donc le PowerBook redémarre sur le disque dur.
> 
> Il faut faire comment pour que la disquette ne s'éjecte pas au redémarrage afin que je puisse démarrer sur celle-ci ?


En démarrant avec le 7.6, tu pourras faire une clean install, mais si tu formates ton disque, il sera en HFS. Il faut le 8.1 pour le HFS+
Ceci dit c'est pas bien grave si ton disque est pas très gros. 

Sinon, tu installes le 8.1 sur un Zip vide, puis tu démarres dessus.

Pour le problème d'éjection, comme dit Pascal77, c'est comme avec une disquette, tu l'insères avant de démarrer.


----------



## woz86 (9 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Pour le problème d'éjection, comme dit Pascal77, c'est comme avec une disquette, tu l'insères avant de démarrer.


J’ai inséré la disquette au moment du chime de démarrage mais ensuite le lecteur l’éjecte donc ça ne fonctionne pas :-(


----------



## woz86 (9 Février 2021)

Big Ben a dit:


> On va faire plus simple, de manière générale, tous les OS sont bons, on évitera juste:
> 
> les premières maj de la 7.5
> la 8.0
> les 9.0.x


Je viens de m’apercevoir que mon LC475 est sous MacOS 8, il faudrait que je le passe à une version supérieure ?


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai inséré la disquette au moment du chime de démarrage mais ensuite le lecteur l’éjecte donc ça ne fonctionne pas :-(


Sur le mien ça marche. 
Si tu ne peux pas démarrer dessus et que le disque est éjecté, ça ressemble à un disque sans système...
Assures-toi que tu as bien un Dossier Système reconnu sur ton zip (avec l'icône spécifique de Dossier Système).

Sinon, peux-tu démarrer sur ton CD en 8.1 ?
Si oui, c'est plus simple, tu sauvegardes ce que tu veux garder sur des Zip.
Puis tu démarres sur ton CD en 8.1.
Dans le dossier Utilitaires tu trouveras l'utilitaire Outil Disque Dur qui te permettra de formater le disque interne avant d'installer le 8.1. Ensuite tu fais les mises à jour.
Si tu as un CD du 8.5 ou 8.6, tu auras moins de mise à jour à faire...


----------



## gpbonneau (9 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Je viens de m’apercevoir que mon LC475 est sous MacOS 8, il faudrait que je le passe à une version supérieure ?
> Voir la pièce jointe 213311


Pourquoi pas, ça te permettra de lire tes Zip en HFS+ que tu peux lire aussi avec un Mac récent.
Le disque interne restera en HFS pour être utilisable avec le 68k du 475.


----------



## woz86 (12 Février 2021)

J’ai récupéré des fichiers sur macintoshrepository.org qui sont au format .sit compressé avec Stuffit mais je n’arrive pas à les ouvrir.
Est-ce qu’il y a une façon de faire ? Quel version de Stuffit prendre sur quel machine ?


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai récupéré des fichiers sur macintoshrepository.org qui sont au format .sit compressé avec Stuffit mais je n’arrive pas à les ouvrir.
> Est-ce qu’il y a une façon de faire ? Quel version de Stuffit prendre sur quel machine ?


Avec les 68K, j'utilise Stuffit Lite (v3), ça marche bien et c'est pas très gros








						StuffIt Lite 3.x - Macintosh Repository
					

StuffIt Lite 3.x (Mac abandonware from 1994)




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				




Pour les PowerPC, avec MacOs 8 et 9, j'utilise plutôt DropStuff avec Stuffit Expander, ça va plus vite (v5).








						StuffIt Expander (and DropStuff w/ EE) 5.5 - Macintosh Repository
					

StuffIt Expander 5.5 was the most commonly used archive extractor in the later 90's on Mac OS 8 until the standard edition 7.0 came bundled with...




					www.macintoshrepository.org
				




Moi, la plupart du temps, je les télécharge et je les décompresse avec Stuffit 16 à partir mon iMac sous Mojave directement vers mon Raspberry sous AppleShare. Tu peux le faire aussi vers un Zip... 
Si l'icône de l'application que tu as décompressé reste générique une fois copié sur ton Mac classique, tu reconstruis le bureau (Cmd+Opt au démarrage).


----------



## woz86 (12 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Moi, la plupart du temps, je les télécharge et je les décompresse avec Stuffit 16 à partir mon iMac sous Mojave directement vers mon Raspberry sous AppleShare. Tu peux le faire aussi vers un Zip...
> Si l'icône de l'application que tu as décompressé reste générique une fois copié sur ton Mac classique, tu reconstruis le bureau (Cmd+Opt au démarrage).


Voici comment je fais :
Je récupère les fichiers de macintoshrepository depuis mon MacBook Air (sous Big Sur) ou depuis mon Mac Mini M1 (sous Big Sur aussi), je transfère les fichiers sur une clef USB, ensuite avec mon PowerBook G3 Lombard et le lecteur Zip 100 en SCSI je met les fichiers de la clé USB vers une disquette Zip ensuite j’ai un autre lecteur Zip que je branche sur la machine dont j’ai besoin.


----------



## gpbonneau (12 Février 2021)

Si ton MacBook Air a une prise USB, tu y branches ton Zip USB avec un disque en HFS+ (Etendu). Tu pourras ainsi le lire sur tous tes Mac en 8.1 minimum avec ton Zip SCSI (ton 475 en 8.6 par exemple). 
Ça m'arrive de le faire de mon iMac sous Mojave vers mon Power Macintosh G3 desktop qui a un lecteur Zip intégré.

Ensuite, tu passes sur un disque Zip en HFS (Standard) sur ton PB1400 par exemple pour pouvoir le lire sur des Mac plus ancien, ou pourquoi sur une disquette ;-)


----------



## dandu (13 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Voici comment je fais :
> Je récupère les fichiers de macintoshrepository depuis mon MacBook Air (sous Big Sur) ou depuis mon Mac Mini M1 (sous Big Sur aussi), je transfère les fichiers sur une clef USB, ensuite avec mon PowerBook G3 Lombard et le lecteur Zip 100 en SCSI je met les fichiers de la clé USB vers une disquette Zip ensuite j’ai un autre lecteur Zip que je branche sur la machine dont j’ai besoin.


Si t'as du mal à ouvrir certains fichiers, vérifie bien que ta clé USB est en HFS+ et pas en FAT32 (MSDOS pour Apple). Sinon, tu perds les métadonnées.

Et cherche un lecteur ZIP USB, c'est plus simple  (ça se trouve assez facilement quand même)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Et cherche un lecteur ZIP USB, c'est plus simple  (ça se trouve assez facilement quand même)


Pas idéal, ils sont d'une lenteur affligeante, car (à ma connaissance) en USB1, pour ma part, j'utilise un ZIP IDE connecté au moyen d'un bridge USB2, c'est nettement plus rapide (comparable au ZIP SCSI).


----------



## woz86 (13 Février 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Et cherche un lecteur ZIP USB, c'est plus simple  (ça se trouve assez facilement quand même)


Il est possible d'en faire fonctionner un sous Big Sur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2021)

Je n'ai pas essayé, mais à priori, les lecteurs ZIP fonctionnent bien sous OS X sans qu'il soit nécessaire de leur adjoindre de pilote ou quoi que ce soit, donc, logiquement. Bon, je n'ai pas essayé avec un lecteur USB, mais avec un IDE plus bridge USB, d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas certain qu'un ZIP USB puisse fonctionner sur un Mac faisant tourner Big Sur, ces Mac sont en USB 3, et il me semble bien avoir lu que la rétro-compatibilité de l'USB 3 n'allait pas en deçà de l'USB 2, et les ZIP USB sont en 1.1, pour autant que je sache …


----------



## gpbonneau (14 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Il est possible d'en faire fonctionner un sous Big Sur ?


Mon lecteur Zip USB 1 de 2001 fonctionne très bien sur mon iMac 2017 en USB 3, sans driver supplémentaire.
Mais je suis resté sous Mojave vu qu'après MacOs n'est plus capable de faire tourner les appli 32-bit, et j'en ai encore pas mal... 

EyeTV3 par exemple, j'ai bien acheté EyeTV 4 64-bit mais ça marche très mal, c'est tellement saccadé que c'est pénible à regarder alors que c'est nickel avec EyeTV3 en 32-bit. Et j'ai plein de petits utilitaires en rapport avec ma petite collection qui ne marche plus sous Catalina ou Big Sur (Toast 10 pour faire des CD HFS Standard, etc...) et des vieux jeux aussi...


----------



## dandu (14 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas idéal, ils sont d'une lenteur affligeante, car (à ma connaissance) en USB1, pour ma part, j'utilise un ZIP IDE connecté au moyen d'un bridge USB2, c'est nettement plus rapide (comparable au ZIP SCSI).


C'est la même chose. Les ZIP sont assez lents, et ça sature pas de l'USB 1.1. Dans le meilleur des cas, t'as un peu plus de 1 Mo/s, un contrôleur USB 1 correct dépasse ça sans soucis. Et en interne, c'est de toute façon des IDE avec bridge dans presque tous les cas.



woz86 a dit:


> Il est possible d'en faire fonctionner un sous Big Sur ?


Oui


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas essayé, mais à priori, les lecteurs ZIP fonctionnent bien sous OS X sans qu'il soit nécessaire de leur adjoindre de pilote ou quoi que ce soit, donc, logiquement. Bon, je n'ai pas essayé avec un lecteur USB, mais avec un IDE plus bridge USB, d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas certain qu'un ZIP USB puisse fonctionner sur un Mac faisant tourner Big Sur, ces Mac sont en USB 3, et il me semble bien avoir lu que la rétro-compatibilité de l'USB 3 n'allait pas en deçà de l'USB 2, et les ZIP USB sont en 1.1, pour autant que je sache …


Non, ça change rien. Ca marche parfaitement sous Big Sur, l'USB est rétrocompatible sans problèmes. On peut mettre de l'USB 1 sur du 3 (même du 4, en fait). De toute façon, y a encore plus de trucs uniquement USB 1 sur le marché (souris, claviers, etc.). Le contraire est pas certain : y a des trucs USB 3.x qui ont pas de rétrocompatibilité USB 1.x (ou 2.0) mais ça reste assez rare


----------



## dandu (14 Février 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Mon lecteur Zip USB 1 de 2001 fonctionne très bien sur mon iMac 2017 en USB 3, sans driver supplémentaire.
> Mais je suis resté sous Mojave vu qu'après MacOs n'est plus capable de faire tourner les appli 32-bit, et j'en ai encore pas mal...
> 
> EyeTV3 par exemple, j'ai bien acheté EyeTV 4 64-bit mais ça marche très mal, c'est tellement saccadé que c'est pénible à regarder alors que c'est nickel avec EyeTV3 en 32-bit. Et j'ai plein de petits utilitaires en rapport avec ma petite collection qui ne marche plus sous Catalina ou Big Sur (Toast 10 pour faire des CD HFS Standard, etc...) et des vieux jeux aussi...


Globalement, le stockage USB c'est les pilotes de l'OS, donc ça pose pas de soucis. C'est très rare de trouver des appareils de stockage USB qui ont besoin de pilotes, l'UMS (standard de base) existe depuis vraiment longtemps, donc à part quelques appareils photo ou lecteurs de cartes vraiment vieux, ça passe. 

Les ZIP, et j'en ai pas mal, ils marchent tous sur des OS modernes en USB. Alors que brancher un ZIP IDE sur un bridge, c'est plus aléatoire : y a des ZIP IDE standards et d'autres en ATAPI (le protocole des CD-ROM) et y a des bridges USB qui supportent mal l'ATAPI.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2021)

dandu a dit:


> C'est la même chose. Les ZIP sont assez lents, et ça sature pas de l'USB 1.1. Dans le meilleur des cas, t'as un peu plus de 1 Mo/s, un contrôleur USB 1 correct dépasse ça sans soucis. Et en interne, c'est de toute façon des IDE avec bridge dans presque tous les cas.



Pour le reste, je m'en remets à ton savoir, certainement plus grand que le mien, mais là, mon expérience personnelle me hurle "NON !".

Pour avoir eu les deux, je suis en mesure d'affirmer que les lecteurs ZIP SCSI (au moins ceux de Iomega) sont assez rapides pour avoir fait plus ou moins jeu égal avec le disque interne de feu mon SE30, au point que le démarrage depuis un ZIP n'était pas plus long que depuis le disque interne (qui n'était certes pas une Formule 1, mais quand-même).

Lorsque plus tard, je branchais les deux lecteurs sur mon 5500 (doté d'une carte PCI USB parfaitement pilotée et d'une carte "L2" G3/400), le SCSI était bien 4 à 5 fois plus rapide que l'USB, que ça soit en lecture ou en écriture. On aurait pu penser que ça venait du 5500, mais à l'époque mon fils avait un Imac G3/450, et le ZIP USB n'y était pas plus rapide que sur mon 5500.


----------



## woz86 (15 Février 2021)

J’ai cru voir l’autre jour sur eBay un lecteur Zip qui se met sur un PowerBook 1400 vu que les lecteurs sont interchangeable.


----------



## gpbonneau (15 Février 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> J’ai cru voir l’autre jour sur eBay un lecteur Zip qui se met sur un PowerBook 1400 vu que les lecteurs sont interchangeable.


Parmi les PowerBook, c'est 190/5300 qui a pu en premier recevoir un lecteur Zip dans la baie qui servait au lecteur de disquette amovible.
La baie n'était pas assez large pour un lecteur CD, mais pour un Zip c'était possible.





La baie du 1400 était plus large, pour une lecteur de disquette, un lecteur de CD et aussi un Zip :





Les suivants ont eu aussi un lecteur Zip adapté : 3400/G3 Kanga, G3 WallStreet puis G3 Lombard/Pismo.
Avec les Titanium et Alu, plus de baie amovible, donc plus de Lecteur Zip interne, mais externe en USB ;-)


----------



## dandu (15 Février 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour le reste, je m'en remets à ton savoir, certainement plus grand que le mien, mais là, mon expérience personnelle me hurle "NON !".
> 
> Pour avoir eu les deux, je suis en mesure d'affirmer que les lecteurs ZIP SCSI (au moins ceux de Iomega) sont assez rapides pour avoir fait plus ou moins jeu égal avec le disque interne de feu mon SE30, au point que le démarrage depuis un ZIP n'était pas plus long que depuis le disque interne (qui n'était certes pas une Formule 1, mais quand-même).
> 
> Lorsque plus tard, je branchais les deux lecteurs sur mon 5500 (doté d'une carte PCI USB parfaitement pilotée et d'une carte "L2" G3/400), le SCSI était bien 4 à 5 fois plus rapide que l'USB, que ça soit en lecture ou en écriture. On aurait pu penser que ça venait du 5500, mais à l'époque mon fils avait un Imac G3/450, et le ZIP USB n'y était pas plus rapide que sur mon 5500.


J'en récupère régulièrement pour des gens, donc j'utilise les lecteurs, on sature en gros vers 1,2 Mo/s, que ce soit les IDE, SCSI ou USB. Y a que les versions en bus parallèle qui sont vraiment plus lentes. Après, j'utilise essentiellement sur des appareils modernes, c'est pas exclus que l'USB des machines d'époque soit lent, et ça utilise pas mal le CPU, donc sur des vieux PowerPC, ça peut jouer sur les accès (surtout par rapport au SCSI).


----------



## woz86 (18 Juillet 2021)

Quel est le meilleur système pour un SE30 ?
Le 7.1 ou 7.5.5 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2021)

Le 7.5.5, si tu as assez de Ram, il est plus évolué et très stable sur les Mac 68K (un peu moins sur les PPC, mais sans que ça ne soit terriblement plantogène comme le 7.5, le 7.5.1 et le 7.5.3).


----------



## woz86 (18 Juillet 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le 7.5.5, si tu as assez de Ram


J’ai un SE30 qui a 32Mo et le deuxième à 8Mo.

Je vais aussi installer un BlueSCSI dans mon Macintosh SE1/40 qui possède 4Mo et je me pose la question, si je le mets en système 6.0.X ou en 7.1 ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2021)

À 8 Mo, ça devrait passer, mais tu pourrais installer RamDoubler dessus pour le passer à 12 Mo (en lieu et place de la mémoire virtuelle de l'OS), ça te mettrait un peu plus confortable. À 32Mo aucun problème, mais moi, avec la quantité de Ram dont tu dispose, j'aurais plutôt réparti en 16 Mo et 24 Mo, ça aurait été plus équilibré.

Pour le SE, s'il possède 4 Mo, c'est un SE "4/40", pas "1/40"  

Lui, je le laisserais en système 6 (un 6.0.9 avec "multi-Finder", par exemple), je trouve que le 68000 est un peu juste pour le 7.1, même si ça tourne.


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Juillet 2021)

Le système le plus réactif sur les 68000, du Plus au Classic, c'est le Système 6.
Avec 4Mo, Ils fonctionnent tous aussi avec le 7.1, bien plus ergonomique, mais un poil plus lent.

J'utilise le 6.0.7 sur la plupart des miens, avec le 7.1 sur quelques SE, ça marche très bien.

Le 6.0.8 est un 6.0.7 avec une mise à jour de l'impression pour que ce soit compatible avec le 7 en réseau (j'en ai pas besoin). Il n'y a pas à ma connaissance de 6.0.9 (le nom de code du 6.0.8 c'est Terminator ;-)

Avec 4Mo, tu peux activer le MultiFinder sur le 6 sans soucis, les applis de l'époque étaient pas très gourmande en RAM ;-)
Le MultiFinder est intégré dans le 7, tout le temps activé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Il n'y a pas à ma connaissance de 6.0.9 (le nom de code du 6.0.8 c'est Terminator ;-)


Bon, d'accord, son appellation officielle, c'est 6.0.8L, mais il a bien succédé au 6.0.8 qui n'était donc pas le dernier.


----------



## woz86 (20 Juillet 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> mais tu pourrais installer RamDoubler dessus


C’est compatible que avec le système 7 ?


----------



## gpbonneau (20 Juillet 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, d'accord, son appellation officielle, c'est 6.0.8L, mais il a bien succédé au 6.0.8 qui n'était donc pas le dernier.



Je ne sais même pas s’il y a eu une VF du 6.0.8L, sortie après le 7, installé nativement sur quelques machines (d’où le L pour Limited) pour les pays où le 7 n’était pas encore commercialisé… comme pour le 6.0.8, ce qui change c’est la compatibilité des drivers d’imprimante avec le 7).
Mais attention, il ne marche pas sur le SE, ni le Plus (pb ROM)

Le dernier système générique fournit par Apple séparément c’est bien le 6.0.8.

Le 6.0.8 ou le 6.0.8L ont peu d’intérêt (pas de correction de bug).
Sur mes machines, je n’utilise que le 6.0.7.


----------



## woz86 (20 Juillet 2021)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Sur mes machines, je n’utilise que le 6.0.7.


Sur le Macintosh SE1/40, je vais installer le 6.0.7, avec le BlueSCSI et les 4Mo, il sera plus réactif.
Je vais aussi installer un BlueSCSI dans le Macintosh II pour remplacer le gros disque dur d’origine et mettre aussi le 6.0.7


----------



## woz86 (20 Juillet 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> j'aurais plutôt réparti en 16 Mo et 24 Mo, ça aurait été plus équilibré


Je vais mettre les deux Macintosh SE30 avec 32Mo, j’ai reçu des barrettes de 4Mo faites maison.


----------



## woz86 (25 Juillet 2021)

Est-ce que certains connaissent l’existence d’un système 7 pro ?
J’ai vu cela sur Twitter.


----------



## gpbonneau (25 Juillet 2021)

La pub du dimanche - Système 7 Pro
					

Le dimanche, c’est publicité ! Cette semaine : une publicité de 1992 pour le Système 7 Pro. Sous cette dénomination un peu grandiloquente, se cachait en fait la version 7.1.1 du système d'exploitation du Mac,




					blog.aventure-apple.com
				




Un Système 7.1 avec de nouvelles extensions : Quicktime, AppleScript et PowerTalk...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juillet 2021)

Pour être précis, le 7 "pro" est la mise à jour  7.1.1 du système 7.1, qui lui ajoutait les outils AppleScript, QuickTime,  et l'Apple Open Collaboration Environment.


----------



## woz86 (7 Avril 2022)

Quel est la différence entre le système 7.5.3 et le 7.5.5 ?

Cette dernière version apporte quoi de plus par rapport au système 7.5.3 ?

Une réel utilité sur certaines machines (PowerBook) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Avril 2022)

Le 7.5.5 est la version la plus stable du 7.5, notamment sur les machines à processeur 68K, mais aussi sur les PPC quoi que dans une moindre mesure que sur les 68K. Il dispose en outre d'un peu plus de code natif PPC que la 7.5.3 qui est archi buggée !


----------



## woz86 (7 Avril 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le 7.5.5 est la version la plus stable du 7.5, notamment sur les machines à processeur 68K, mais aussi sur les PPC quoi que dans une moindre mesure que sur les 68K. Il dispose en outre d'un peu plus de code natif PPC que la 7.5.3 qui est archi buggée !


Je me doutais qu’il y avait un truc avec la version 7.5.5, elle n’est pas stable, je ne m’en rappelai plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Avril 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Je me doutais qu’il y avait un truc avec la version 7.5.5, elle n’est pas stable, je ne m’en rappelai plus.


Je pense que tu veux dire "_avec la 7.5.3_", en tous cas, quelque soit le Mac, la 7.5.5 est la plus stable des 7.5. Cela dit, surtout sur un PPC, la 7.6.1 est encore plus stable !


----------



## woz86 (8 Avril 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je pense que tu veux dire "_avec la 7.5.3_"


Oui j’ai écrit trop vite sans me corriger


----------



## woz86 (28 Octobre 2022)

Il existe un soft sous système 6 ou 7 pour corriger le centrage de l’écran sur un Macintosh SE ?


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2022)

C'est pas avec des potards comme les Classic ?


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Octobre 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Il existe un soft sous système 6 ou 7 pour corriger le centrage de l’écran sur un Macintosh SE ?


Rien de tel, tout se règle avec les potentiomètres sur la carte analogique.


1 : Luminosité, 2 : Largeur, 3 : Hauteur, 4 : Focus
Pour respecter les proportions, l'image doit faire environ 18 cm de large et 12 cm de haut (les bords noirs sont donc plus réduits sur les cotés...) et pour centre l'image si nécessaire, il faut jouer avec les bagues sur le nez du tube.

Il y a plein de littérature sur le sujet, notamment dans Apple Service Technical Procedures Macintosh Family (vol.1 de 92)


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Novembre 2022)

Les joies de l'affichage analogique ! Ça n'est que bien plus tard que l'affichage numérique est apparu, avec les écrans LCD !


----------

